# 9 công dụng vượt trội của dầu bạc hà mà bạn nên biết



## MoonLight (15/6/18)

Không chỉ đem lại mùi hương thanh mát, dầu bạc hà còn là một trong số loại dầu cơ bản cần thiết nhất trong cuộc sống hàng ngày.

Thực tế, dầu bạc hà đã được ứng dụng cả trong y học và lĩnh vực làm đẹp suốt hàng ngàn năm qua (dấu vết còn kéo dài đến tận thời Ai Cập cổ đại). Ngày này, dầu bạc hà được sử dụng như một chất tạo mùi hương thanh mát, nguyên liệu trong điều trị y học và ngành công nghiệp làm đẹp.

Dưới đây là một số lợi ích cơ bản của dầu bạc hà mà bạn nên tham khảo.



​
*1. DẦU BẠC HÀ GIÚP LÀM TRẺ HOÁ LÀN DA*
Một trong số những công dụng nổi bật của dầu bạc hà là khả năng làm sạch và trẻ hoá da. Sử dụng hỗn hợp (bao gồm muối biển, dầu olive kết hợp 4-5 giọt dầu bạc hà) để nhẹ nhàng tẩy tế bào chết trên da, giúp làm sạch sâu và thông thoáng bề mặt da. Bên cạnh đó, dầu bạc hà trong hỗ hợp cũng có khả năng phục hồi lại độ đàn hồi và căn bóng cũng như cấp ẩm cho làn da tươi trẻ và mịn màng.



​
*2. CHỮA VIÊM HỌNG*
* Súc họng bằng nước muối hay khò nước muối là hành động một người ngửa cổ ra sau đến mức tối đa. Khi nước muối chạm thành sau họng thì dùng hơi đẩy nước muối ra, tạo tiếng kêu “khò khò” đều đặn. Sau khi đẩy hơi hết, trở lại tư thế đứng bình thường, nhổ nước cũ đi rồi lặp lại động tác trên 3-4 lần nữa với nước mới.



​
Để làm dịu cơn đau rát ở cổ họng hoặc làm giảm bớt các triệu chứng khó chịu do cảm lạnh, hãy thêm vào ly nước ấm một vài giọt dầu bạc hà cùng với muối biển (hoặc thêm vài giọt dầu bạc hà vào nước muối sinh lý). Khò và úc miệng bằng hỗn hợp này 1-2 lần/ngày giúp diệt khuẩn và giảm viêm.

*3. LÀM SẠCH TÓC*
Dầu bạc hà có khả năng làm sạch, thông thoáng chân tóc và da đầu. Do vậy, thêm vào dầu gội đầu vài giọt dầu bạc hà vừa tăng khả năng làm sạch buổi bẩn bám da đầu và sợi tóc từ chân đến ngọn, vừa tạo mùi hương thoải mái cho tinh thần và cơ thể. Dầu bạc hà nói riêng hay các loại dầu cam, quýt, bưởi nói chung đều mang lại những hiệu quả tuyệt vời tương tự cho tóc và cơ thể.



​
*4. GIẢM TRIỆU CHỨNG DO KÍCH ỨNG DA*
Tương tự như dầu hoa oải hương, dầu bạc hà có khả năng làm dịu phần da kích ứng, ngứa và khô rát. Hãy pha loãng vài giọt dầu bạc hà nguyên chất (tinh dầu bạc hà) với nước ấm. Sau đó dùng khăn ấm thấm nước này chườm vào vùng da đang khó chịu. Tính the và kháng viêm đặc trưng của bạc hà sẽ đẩy lùi cảm giác ngứa ngáy khó chịu này nhanh chóng.



​
*5. TRỊ MỤN*
Bởi vì dầu bạc hà có khả năng kháng khuẩn cực tốt, do đó nó còn được sử dụng để làm sạch làn da mụn cũng như điều trị mụn. Có thể kết hợp dùng dầu bạc hà với dầu cây khuynh diệp (khác với dầu gió khuynh diệp hiện phổ biến trên thị trường) hoà vào nước ấm. Sau đó dùng bông tẩy trang thấm nước và thoa đều lên mặt và vùng da mụn, để qua đêm. Bạn có thể ngay lập tức cảm giác bề mặt da mát mẻ và dễ dịu khi áp dụng cách này.



​
*6. XUA ĐUỔI CÔN TRÙNG*
Tin vui là các loại ruồi, muỗi, bọ, gián…rất không thích mùi bạc hà. Do vậy, hãy “lợi dụng” tập tính này để trừ khử chúng đi. Bằng cách xịt dầu bạc hà vào các góc cạnh, góc khuất trong nhà hay tẩm vào mềm, gói để ngăn chặn côn trùng đến gần bạn.

*7. LÀM DỊU LÀN DA CHÁY NẮNG*
Nhỏ 20 giọt dầu bạc hà vào 100ml nước sạch. Kế tiếp, đổ nước vào một bình nhỏ có vòi xịt và đặt bình vào ngăn mát tủ lạnh. Sau đó, bạn xịt trực tiếp hỗn hợp này lên phần da cháy nắng để làm dịu da và giảm cơn đau rát khó chịu. Cách này cũng giúp đẩy nhanh quá trình chữa lành vết thương.



​
*8. KÍCH THÍCH MỌC TÓC*
Kết hợp một vài giọt dầu bạc hà với một muỗng dầu dừa. Dùng hỗn hợp nhẹ nhàng massage sa da đầu và tóc và ủ trong khoảng 5 phút, sau đó gội đầu lại bằng nước ấm. Dầu bạc hà làm sạch chân tóc và kích thích mọc tóc trong khi dầu dừa cung cấp dưỡng chất cần thiết cho tóc tăng trưởng nhanh chóng.



​
*9. DƯỠNG MÔI*
Sở hữu một tuýp son dưỡng môi có chứa tinh chất bạc hà hoặc  Bạn nghĩ sao về việc tự tay làm một cây son dưỡng môi bạc hà? Cách thực hiện: Đầu tiên, bạn cần trộn lẫn dầu dừa và sáp ong. Sau đó đem đun trên bếp cho đến khi hỗn hợp tan chảy và hoà quyện vào nhau. Kế đến, cho 1/4 -1/2 muỗng dầu bạc hà (liều lượng tuỳ chỉnh vừa phải) vào hỗn hợp. Để nguội, sau đó đặc vào một lọ nhỏ và sử dụng từ từ.



​
_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

